# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Ryhtyminen bussinkuljettajaksi

## kemkim

Ystäväni harkitsee vakavasti ryhtymistä pääkaupunkiseudulle bussinkuljettajaksi. Kertokaapa te alalla itse olevat, millaista työ on ja kannattaako alalle ryhtymistä harkita. Onko työssä tai palkassa suurempia eroja eri yhtiöiden välillä? Miten kaupungissa työskentely eroaa maaseutubussien kuljettamisesta?

----------


## Laurakuu

Joo, olisi mukava kuulla linja-autonkuljettajilta millaista työ oikeasti on. Itse olen vakavasti harkinnut alan vaihtoa eli ryhtymistä linja-autonkuljettajaksi. Kannattaako vaihtaa?

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Bussikuskin hommassa sentään "paska" kävelee itse sisään kun taas mun nykyisessä hommassani(taka-lastaava jäteauto) joudun sen lastaamaan. Mutta sen tekee ihan mielellään ja se on pieni hinta siitä kun se mun kyyditettävä on hiljaa.  :Wink:

----------


## TEP70

Omalla asenteella voi hyvin pitkälti vaikuttaa siihen, mitä matkustajat sanovat työpäivän aikana. Itse olen kohdannut ikäviä ihmisiä bussin ratissa hyvin vähän, mutta en saakaan mitään tyydytystä siitä, että alan tarkoituksella haastaa riitaa tai väitellä asioista. Toki on aina tilanteita, joihin itse ei ole syyllinen, mutta saa kuitenkin kaiken sonnan niskaansa. Niidenkin kanssa voi elää.

Taukotiloissa kuulee silloin tällöin typeriä juttuja, kuinka joku on kohdellut tahallaan asiakkaita huonosti. Koulutusputkessa on tämän ammatin osalta ollut vuosikausia pahoja puutteita, kun motivoituneet ja asiasta kiinnostuneet eivät ole alalle päässeet siksi, etteivät he ole olleet työttömiä. Toisaalta riittävällä kuorma-autokokemuksella on voinut suorittaa D-ajokortin ilman pienintäkään koulutusta alalle.

Ehkä ikävintä on mielestäni puuttuvan vuoron perässä ajaminen. Jokaisella pysäkillä joku kysyy taatusti, miksi auto on myöhässä tai missä edellinen vuoro on. Asialle et voi itse mitään, mutta matkanteko hidastuu aavistuksen jokaiseen kysymykseen vastaamisesta. Vuoro kerää koko ajan suurempaa lastia kuin muut ja jää jatkuvasti myöhään. Ei ole herkkua.

Kerran olin hyvää hyvyyttäni lähtenyt oman työpäiväni päälle vuoroa, josta puuttui kuljettaja. Eräällä pysäkillä muuan nainen avautui minulle hyvin äänekkäästi siitä, että auto oli lähes kymmenen minuuttia myöhässä ja hän ei ehdi johonkin suunniteltuun menoonsa. Mieli teki kysyä, olisiko ollut parempi, ettei autoa olisi tullut ollenkaan, mutta ei matkustaja voi tietää asian taustoja.

Kaluston kunto valitettavasti heikkenee pääkaupunkiseudun yrityksissä koko ajan. Tässä asiassa toisissa yrityksissä asiat ovat vielä huonommin kuin toisissa. Ja yrityksen koko ja kaluston kunto vaikuttavat hyvin pitkälti olevan kääntäen verrannollisia.

Joka tapauksessa linja-auton ajamisessa on minusta monia hyviä puolia. Työaika alkaa ja loppuu selvästi johonkin aikaan. Töitä ei voi viedä kotiin, vaikka kuinka haluaisi. Työt eivät voi jäädä kesken siten, että seuraavana päivänä joutuisi palaamaan niihin. Jokainen päivä on omanlaisensa. Koulutuksen pituuteen nähden palkkakin on kohtalainen, ellei lasketa aivan puhtaita ruuhkatyövuoroja ilman mitään lisiä.

----------


## antti

Itse sain bussikortin jo vuonna 1972 ja siitä eteenpäin olen ollut bussialalla, alkuun kuskina ja 1989 eteenpäin konttoritöissä kuitenkin aamuruuhkassa ajavana. Eläkepäätöstä tällä hetkellä kuitenkin odotellaan. Helbillä on vähän huonompi liksa verraten AKT:n tessiin, mutta lomaedut taas paremmat. AKT:n tes löytyy http://www.akt.fi/easydata/customers..._2006-2007.pdf. Sen loppuosassa on palkkataulukot. Maaseudulla tienaa pikkaisen vähemmän, mutta esim. päivärahat tasoittavat eroa.Omasta mielestäni paikkurissa pääsee vähemmällä verraten pitkiin maantielinjoihin. Varsinkin rahti työllistää maaseutuvuoron kuljettajaa aika lailla, ja kun sata kollia lastaa ja jättää vielä oikeissa paikoissa, niin käy työstä. Samoin huonoilla keleillä on mukavampi ajella valoisassa taajamassa kuin pimeillä maanteillä. Tilausajot ovat oma lukunsa, joista myös tykkäsin.

----------


## KV

Kyllä Linja-autonkuljettajan ammatti on edelleen ihan varteenotettava ammatinvalinta. Jos haluaa työskennellä ihmisten parissa ja palveliana sekä on valmis vaihteleviin työvuoroihin ja vielä on kiinnostunut ajamisesta, niin siitä vaan päätös ammattiin ryhtymiseen.
Ammati on haastava ja valinnanvaraa mitä haluaa tehdä löytyy erilaisia, paikalliisliikenne missä löytyy eniten työmahdollisuuksia, kaukoliikennne tai tilausajoa.

Ettei kaikki kuullostais liian ruusuiselta on varmasti syytä mainta muutamia ammatin huonoja puoliakin, mitkä varsinkin epäterveelinen kilpailu on tuonut mukanaan. 
Sinut laitetaan ajamaan puuttellisen perhdyttämiseen linjastoon ja ajokalustoon.
Joudut ajamaan huonokuntoisella kalustolla, kaikki autot eivät ole uusia ja huolto sekä ylläpito on kyseenalainen.
Olet ensimmäinen vastaanottamaan matkustajien valitukset.

Onneksi vielä löytyy joku lähes täydellinen yrittäjä alalla mutta nekin taitaa olla alan yrittäjien vähemmistö.

Eli onnea matkaan vaan ammatin valinneile ja ammattiin ryhtyville.

----------


## kemkim

> Sinut laitetaan ajamaan puuttellisen perhdyttämiseen linjastoon ja ajokalustoon.


Eli joutuuko vapaa-ajalla matkustelemaan linjoja sitten läpi kausilipulla, että osaisi ajaa ne tosipaikan tullen? Jotkut kuljettajat ovat joskus kertoneet, että ovat keskellä yötä lähteneet pikkuautolla käymään läpi seuraavan päivän reittejä jotta osaisivat, mutta tämä tuskin on yleistä, toivottavasti.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Eli joutuuko vapaa-ajalla matkustelemaan linjoja sitten läpi kausilipulla, että osaisi ajaa ne tosipaikan tullen?


Ei varsinaisesti joudu, mutta eräänlaista itseopiskeluahan se on, ja sitähän nyt jokainen alansa ammattilainen tekee. Linjojen osaaminen on sekä työntekijän että työnantajan etu. Kun osaa useampia linjoja, työntekijän on helpompi neuvotella työvuoroista ja onhan se toki työnantajallekin etu että työntekijä osaa useammat linjat. Kyllä hyvä työnantaja noista opiskelutunneista maksaa koulutuspalkkaa.

Bussialalla on alkamassa murrosvaihe kuljettajien kouluttamisen suhteen kun EU:n ammattipätevyysdirektiivi astuu voimaan 2008. Direktiivi säätelee ennen muuta uusien kuljettajien koulutusta, mutta siihen sisältyy myös määräyksiä työntekijöiden jatkokoulutuksesta: 35 tuntia koulutusta viiden vuoden aikana ja vähintään yksi työpäivä (7 h) vuodessa. 

Voit kemkim hyvin suositella ystävällesi linja-autoalaa, työ on monipuolista ja haastavaa asiakaspalvelutyötä jossa ei kahta samanlaista päivää koe.

----------


## kuukanko

Ei ole olemassa yksiselitteistä vastausta siihen, kannattaako bussinkuljettajaksi ryhtyä. Kaikki riippuu omista mieltymyksistä ja elämäntilanteesta.

Bussinkuljettajien pisin työhönsidonnaisuusaika on 14 h vuorokaudessa (paikallisliikenteessä 13 h). Se tarkoittaa sitä, että esim. 8 h työpäivässä voi olla 6 tuntia taukoa, jota ei lasketa työaikaan. Esim. Helsinki - Lahti -väliä ajavalla kuljettajalla voisi olla kesken päivän kaksi kolmen tunnin taukoa Lahdessa. Käytännössä siis vuorokauden loput 10 tuntia on käytettävä kotimatkoihin ja nukkumiseen, joten tässä esimerkissä kuljettaja viettäisi päivittäisen vapaa-aikansa vieraan kaupungin linja-autoasemalla. Esimerkki on ehkä kärjistetty, mutta kertoo että bussikuskina voi unohtaa muun elämän muulloin paitsi vapaapäivinä. Joillekin se sopii, mutta useimmille ei.

----------


## renjoki

> Bussinkuljettajien pisin työhönsidonnaisuusaika on 14 h vuorokaudessa (paikallisliikenteessä 13 h). Se tarkoittaa sitä, että esim. 8 h työpäivässä voi olla 6 tuntia taukoa, jota ei lasketa työaikaan.


Tuokin on myös yrittäjästä riippuva juttu. Ajoin aikaisemmin kuorma-autoa eräässä pienemmässä firmassa, ja yrittäjä sanoi suoraan haastattelussa että hän ei jaksa "syynätä suurennuslasin kanssa" piirturin kiekkoja, milloin on pidetty taukoa ja milloin ajettu - pyöristi työtunnit aina ylöspäin ja laski tauot työajaksi. Ei kuulema niin paljoa haittaa vaikka muutama työtunti menisikin ylimääräistä. Isoissa firmoissa tällainen käytäntö ehkä vaan tuntuisi budjetissa enemmän, ja kilpailutushan on epäterveellisissä mitoissa nykypäivänä kun joka suunnasta koitetaan säästää...

----------


## Lipton

> ei jaksa "syynätä suurennuslasin kanssa" piirturin kiekkoja, milloin on pidetty taukoa ja milloin ajettu


Poliisia/työsuojeluviranomaista nuo saattaa kiinnostaa, jos tien päällä sattuvat kiekkoa/korttia kysymään. 

Toki piirturinkäytöstä on poikkeuksia, esimerkiksi alle 50km sivultaan olevat paikallisliikenteen linjat, jolloin sovelletaan työaikalakia. Palkanmaksu voi toki perustua piirturinkiekkoon (harvemmin kuitenkaan), mutta lakisääteistä piirturinkäyttövelvoitetta ei ole. 

Itse olen tämän kevään suorittanut linja-autonkuljettajan opintoja ja mielekkäältähän tuo on tuntunut. Tänään kävin suorittamassa tutkintoajon ja taskuun saattoi sujauttaa BECEDE- lipukkeen. Katsotaan nyt sitten miltä alkaa maistumaan, kun työelämään pääsee käsiksi. Olen aikaisemmin työskennellyt merillä, kaikkea mahdollista viikko-viikosta 2kk-2kk töitä/vapaata vuorottelun välillä. Joten tuo kuukankon oman elämän unohtaminen ei kyllä minua koske, pääsee sentään kotiin nukkumaan.  Kouluajan vietetty 8-16 elämä on kyllä ollut yhtä helvettiä, sen vaan sanon.

----------


## JSL

Onnittelut korteista!

Digipiirturin piraattikortteja saa Virosta. Paperisen kiekon voi aina hukata, siihen on omat konstinsa.

----------


## renjoki

> Poliisia/työsuojeluviranomaista nuo saattaa kiinnostaa, jos tien päällä sattuvat kiekkoa/korttia kysymään. 
> 
> Toki piirturinkäytöstä on poikkeuksia, esimerkiksi alle 50km sivultaan olevat paikallisliikenteen linjat, jolloin sovelletaan työaikalakia. Palkanmaksu voi toki perustua piirturinkiekkoon (harvemmin kuitenkaan), mutta lakisääteistä piirturinkäyttövelvoitetta ei ole.


Työaikalakia siis ei ylitetä meilläpäin, vaan palkanlaskenta perustuu piirturinkiekon tietoihin. Siitä siis tuo syynääminen jää isännällä...  :Smile:  huolen kyllä pitä että lakisääteistä työaikaa ei ylitetä. Tarkastuksia onkin silloin tällöin ollut eikä ole yhtään huomautettavaa ollut...

----------


## Hartsa

Mitä linja-auton kuljettajalta vaaditaan? Vaaditaanko esimerkiksi virheetöntä värinäköä?

----------


## Lauri Räty

D-ajokortin terveysvaatimukset:
1.  Näön tarkkuus korjaavia linssejä käyttäen tai ilman niitä on toisella silmällä vähintään 0,8 ja toisella silmällä vähintään 0,5 ja, jos vaadittu näöntarkkuus saavutetaan vain korjaavia linssejä käyttäen, että kummankin silmän korjaamaton näöntarkkuus on vähintään 0,05.
2. Molempien silmien yhteinen näkökenttä on normaali.
3. Hakija kuulolaitteella tai ilman sitä ainakin toisella korvalla kuule tavallisen puheäänen neljän metrin etäisyydeltä.
4. Ettei hakijalla ole sellaista direktiivin 91/439/ETY liitteessä III mainittua vikaa, sairautta tai vammaa, joka olennaisesti heikentää hänen kykyään toimia tässä ryhmässä mainittuun luokkaan kuuluvan ajoneuvon kuljettajana. 

Lisätietoja eri ajokorttiluokkin terveysvaatimuksista: TherapiaFennica.fi

----------


## Eki

> ...palkkakin on kohtalainen, ellei lasketa aivan puhtaita ruuhkatyövuoroja ilman mitään lisiä.


Toisaalta, ei tule äkkiseltään kovin montaa ammattia mieleen, jossa työntekijä voidaan lähettää kesken työpäivän kolmeksi tunniksi kotiin ilman palkaa...

----------


## Rasbelin

> Toisaalta, ei tule äkkiseltään kovin montaa ammattia mieleen, jossa työntekijä voidaan lähettää kesken työpäivän kolmeksi tunniksi kotiin ilman palkaa...


Toisaalta, ei kukaan pakota tekemään työtä kunnallisella sopimuksella...

----------


## Eki

> Toisaalta, ei kukaan pakota tekemään työtä kunnallisella sopimuksella...


Hyvä, jos nykyään näin on.  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

> Hyvä, jos nykyään näin on.


Oletkin varmaan jo huomannut, että esimerkiksi Helsingin kaupungin alueella ei-kunnallisia vaihtoehtoja ovat: Veolia Transport, Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne, Concordia Bus Finland, jne...

----------


## Eki

> Oletkin varmaan jo huomannut, että esimerkiksi Helsingin kaupungin alueella ei-kunnallisia vaihtoehtoja ovat: Veolia Transport, Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne, Concordia Bus Finland, jne...


Olen.  :Smile:  Melkein kaikissa niissä on aikanaan tullut ajettuakin, tosin osalla nimet olivat silloin hieman erilaisia...

----------


## Knightrider

> YTV (pääkaupunkiseutu) Linja-autonkuljettaja alle 4 vuotta 13,82 1105,60 4-8 vuotta 14,40 1152,00 8-12 vuotta 15,02 1201,60 yli 12 vuotta 15,41 1232,80


Noista palkoista vielä:
a) ovatko ne olleet vaikka viimeisen 5 vuoden aikana nousussa vai laskussa?
b) mikä olisi tuntipalkka jollakin kaukoliikenneyhtiöllä, esim. saako enemmän palkkaa jos ajaa PL:llä Kirkkonummen suunnan kaukolinjoja kuin Helsingin sisäisiä?
c) Onko HSL-liikenteessä kuljettajana suuria palkka-eroja (esim. Nobina vs PL vs HKL-raitioliikenne)

----------


## Samppa

> Noista palkoista vielä:
> a) ovatko ne olleet vaikka viimeisen 5 vuoden aikana nousussa vai laskussa?
> b) mikä olisi tuntipalkka jollakin kaukoliikenneyhtiöllä, esim. saako enemmän palkkaa jos ajaa PL:llä Kirkkonummen suunnan kaukolinjoja kuin Helsingin sisäisiä?
> c) Onko HSL-liikenteessä kuljettajana suuria palkka-eroja (esim. Nobina vs PL vs HKL-raitioliikenne)


a) Haloo, millä ammattiryhmällä palkat ovat senteissä laskeneet?
b) Lue nyt se työehtosopimus, sieltä vastaus löytyy. www.akt.fi.
c) Kun noudatetaan samaa AKT:n työehtosopimusta, palkkaeroja ei ole.

Raitiovaununkuljettajan palkat löytyvät www.kvtes.fi.

----------


## tlajunen

> a) Haloo, millä ammattiryhmällä palkat ovat senteissä laskeneet?


Uskoakseni tarkoitettiin palkkatason kehitystä suhteessa muihin aloihin / inflaatioon.

----------


## Samppa

> Uskoakseni tarkoitettiin palkkatason kehitystä suhteessa muihin aloihin / inflaatioon.


Siinä tapauksessa vastaus löytynee kaivelemalla tilastokeskuksen sivuja, esim. 
http://www.tilastokeskus.fi/til/ati/...au_005_fi.html

----------


## Knightrider

Molemmilta osin tilanne näyttää hyvältä  :Smile:  Alalle koulutettujen työhönpääsy on kuulemma 99% varmaa. Minkä perusteella yhtiö sitten pitäisi valita? Onko jollakin yhtiöllä helpompi säätää työaikoja? Vai kotia lähimmän varikon mukaan? Vai sen, missä saa parhaimmat lounasedut  :Razz:

----------


## Samppa

> Minkä perusteella yhtiö sitten pitäisi valita? Onko jollakin yhtiöllä helpompi säätää työaikoja? Vai kotia lähimmän varikon mukaan? Vai sen, missä saa parhaimmat lounasedut


Varmaankin varikon sijainti on suurimmalle osalle kuljettajista tärkein valintaperuste.

Työaikojen säätämisen helppouteen vaikuttaa se, millaisella tarkkuudella haluaa niitä säätää. Tunnilleen, ilta-/aamu/yövuoroja pelkästään, ei viikonlopputöitä jne.

Varikkojen yhteydessä olevien ruokaloiden lounashintojen erot sopivat kahden euron sisään. Tosin läheskään kaikki kuljettajat eivät voi pitää ruokataukoa varikolla ja kaikilla varikoilla ei lounasruokalaa ole.

Työpaikan valintaan saattavat vaikuttaa myös aivan henkilökohtaiset kokemukset, arvostukset tai näkemykset esim. yrityksen imagosta tai työilmapiiristä. Hevosmiesten tietotoimisto ei ole välttämättä luotettava tietolähde näihin asioihin.

Toisaalta työpaikan vaihtaminen tässä työvoimatilanteessa ei ole kovin vaikeata ainakaan silloin, kun on hoitanut hommansa hyvin.

----------


## Kuru

> Noista palkoista vielä:
> 
> b) mikä olisi tuntipalkka jollakin kaukoliikenneyhtiöllä, esim. saako enemmän palkkaa jos ajaa PL:llä Kirkkonummen suunnan kaukolinjoja kuin Helsingin sisäisiä?
> )


Kirkkonummella on voimassa se normaali, ei hsl-alueen työehtosopimus eli palkka on pienempi. Sama koskee kaikkia hsl-alueen ulkopuolisia firmoja. Eipä kaukoliikenteessä enempi saa kuin paikallisliikenteessä, tietty joitain pieniä etuja on joita ei kaupunkiliikenteessä ole(päivärahoja jne). Tietty, minkä kukakin laskee eduksi on jokaisen oma asia(minusta etu on se että saa ajaa vaihtelevia linjoja eikä tarttee kesken päivän vaihtaa autoa). Yksi etu kun mennään kaupunkialueen ulkopuolelle on se ettei tarttee joka pysäkillä pysähtyä :Laughing: 

Alalle töihin pääsy ei ole tällä hetkellä täysin taattu, monillakin varikoille on aika täyttä. Sama se oli vuosi sittenkin, harjoitteluun kyllä pääsee mutta töitä ei luvata.

----------


## Ljungars

> Alalle töihin pääsy ei ole tällä hetkellä täysin taattu, monillakin varikoille on aika täyttä. Sama se oli vuosi sittenkin, harjoitteluun kyllä pääsee mutta töitä ei luvata.


Täyttä tuntuu olevan. Ja näyttää siltä, ettei edes osa-aikatyötä ole helppoa saada. Vai johtuuko se ay-asioista?

----------


## Kuru

> Täyttä tuntuu olevan. Ja näyttää siltä, ettei edes osa-aikatyötä ole helppoa saada. Vai johtuuko se ay-asioista?


Sitähän saa miettiä, mutta eiköhän  monessakin paikassa odoteta että uudet linjat rupee olemaan hollilla. Työharjoittelun kautta voi taloon päästä, jos hoitaa hommansa kunnolla.

----------


## Zambo

> Työharjoittelun kautta voi taloon päästä, jos hoitaa hommansa kunnolla.


Kuluneen talven aikana olen käynyt esittelemässä yritystämme kymmenille D-korttia ajavillle kurssilaisille. Yritysesittelyn lisäksi olen koittanut kaivaa tietoa heiltä, mm asioista:
- mitä odotat kuljettajan ammatilta
- mitä odotat harjoituspaikalta ja millä perusteella valitset sen

Vastaukset ovat pääosin olleet aika yhdensuuntaisia eli työpaikka (myös harjoittelun jälkeen) on oikeastaan ainoa ajatus. Toki se tuntuu loogiselta kun on alalle kouluttautumassa, mutta samalla kun yrittää jotain unelmia ammatista kaivaa on vastaus edelleen työpaikka. Työnanatjan edustajana olisi kivaa, että työnteossa motivoisi muukin kuin raha. Luulisi, että pelkkä rahan tekeminen tekee työstä väsyttävää pakkopulla.

Toki olen suureksi ilokseni huomannut, että aivojumppa on muutamille tuottanut tulosta ja ovat jälkikäteen ottaneet ja kertoneet, että tarkemmin ajateltuna työ on muutakin kuin työpaikka. Työilmapiiri ja työolosuhteet ovat nouseet päälimmäisinä esiin.

----------


## hessu799

Moi.Oon 10 vuotta ajanut kuorma-autoo jakeluliikenteessä,kovasti mieli tekee bussin puikkoihin.
Onko bussit helpompia ajettavia ku kuorma-autot kääntyvyys jne...
Miten eroaa kuorma-autoista voiko verrata?

Onko kokemuksia linja-auto koulutuksista useissa mainitaan ei saa olla vakavia liikennerikkomuksia,onko tietoo vaikuttaako ku mulla 8 vuotta vanha rattijuopumus.Vaikuttaako se koulutukseen pääsyä?

Onko myös tietoa jos työkkärin kautta pääsee bussikoulutuksee ja lopetan nykyisen osa-aikaisen työn ni tuleeko karenssi?koulutuksen aikana saan ilmeisesti ansiosidonnnaista päivärahaa jos ei tule karenssia?

Mut jos koulutuksen käyn n.s onaehtoisena muuta kautta sit ei vissii saa rahaa mistää koulutuksen aikana?Saako ansiosidonnaista?mietin vaan koulutus kestää 6kk miten muut pärjänneet sen ajan ilman rahaa.

Jostain oon lukenut on myös mahdollista oppisopimuksella bussikortti mahdollista suorittaa?
Valtavasti kiitoksia vastanneille.

----------


## VHi

> Moi.Oon 10 vuotta ajanut kuorma-autoo jakeluliikenteessä,kovasti mieli tekee bussin puikkoihin.
> Onko bussit helpompia ajettavia ku kuorma-autot kääntyvyys jne...
> Miten eroaa kuorma-autoista voiko verrata?
> 
> Onko kokemuksia linja-auto koulutuksista useissa mainitaan ei saa olla vakavia liikennerikkomuksia,onko tietoo vaikuttaako ku mulla 8 vuotta vanha rattijuopumus.Vaikuttaako se koulutukseen pääsyä?
> 
> Onko myös tietoa jos työkkärin kautta pääsee bussikoulutuksee ja lopetan nykyisen osa-aikaisen työn ni tuleeko karenssi?koulutuksen aikana saan ilmeisesti ansiosidonnnaista päivärahaa jos ei tule karenssia?
> 
> Mut jos koulutuksen käyn n.s onaehtoisena muuta kautta sit ei vissii saa rahaa mistää koulutuksen aikana?Saako ansiosidonnaista?mietin vaan koulutus kestää 6kk miten muut pärjänneet sen ajan ilman rahaa.
> ...



TE-toimiston kautta koulutukseen pääsemiseksi tulee olla yhteydessä TE-toimistoon ennen koulupaikan vastaanottamista, tällöin puhutaan työttömyysetuudella tuetusta omaehtoisesta opiskelusta. Se, että saatko koulutuksen ajalta työttömyypäivärahaa, riippuu täysin TE-toimiston päätöksestä, ilman tätä päätöstä sinut katsotaan opiskelijaksi, jolloin tulona on opintoraha, asumislisä ja opintolainan valtiontakaus.

 Selvää on, että jos lopetat nykyisen osa-aikaisen työn ilma TE-toimiston lupaa ja suunnitelmaa opinnoista niin karenssi tulee. Ylipäätänsäkin TE-toimisto arvioi päätöstään varten miten koulutus edistää työllistymistä. Työssä olleessaankin voi olla työnhakijana, mutta jos työtunteja on viikossa keskimäärin edes jonkin verran, voi olla vaikea perustella miksi koulutuksesi tukeminen työttömyysetuudella olisi työvoimapoliittisesti järkevää.

Mutta TE-toimistoon vaan yhteys, kertovat kyllä sieltä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko kokemuksia linja-auto koulutuksista useissa mainitaan ei saa olla vakavia liikennerikkomuksia,onko tietoo vaikuttaako ku mulla 8 vuotta vanha rattijuopumus.Vaikuttaako se koulutukseen pääsyä?


Niin kauan kun papereista löytyy merkintä rattijuopumuksesta ei linja-autonkuljettajakoulutukseen ole mitään asiaa.

----------


## petteri

> Niin kauan kun papereista löytyy merkintä rattijuopumuksesta ei linja-autonkuljettajakoulutukseen ole mitään asiaa.


Käsittääkseni ajokieltoon johtaneet liikennerikokset poistetaan ajoneuvoliikennerekisteristä 10 vuoden kuluttua siitä, kun päätös on tullut lainvoimaiseksi.

----------


## hessu799

Oonkoha ymmärtäny iha oikein kun on C Kortti plus tavaraliikenteen pätevyys.Ni ei tarvia kuin 5 teoriaa ja 10 ajotuntii suorittaa plus viranomaismaksut reilu 1500e kaikki?
Jos työkkärin kautta en kouluu pääse (on haettu päätöstä odotellaan) ei ole mahdottomuus summa mennä autokouluun nykyisen työn ohessa.

----------


## hessu799

Kuljetustöissä on tehty toistakymmentä vuotta jakeluauto- ja taksipuolella ja nälkä kasvaa syödessä  :Smile: 

Kumpaa suositte, 6 kk kurssia vai oppisopimuksella bussikuskiksi?

Mikä saa innostumaan bussikuskin työstä: asiakaspalvelutyö: tykkään asiakaspalvelutyöstä olla erilaisten ihmisten kanssa tekemisissä, nautin siitä että saan kohdata erilaisia ihmisiä.

Erityisesti kiinnostaa tilausajot ja pitkät matkat.
Asun Uudellamaalla jossa työtilanne hyvä.

Kumpaa koulutusmuotoa suositte?
Miten oppisopimus menee?
Eikö siitä saa koko 2v. aikana täyttä palkkaa?
Saako poissaoloja olla? Mulla vuidenvaihteeseen sovittu 7 arkipäivän reissu ni sotkeekohan se koulutuksia? Vai onkohan parempi aloittaa koulutus reissun jälkeen suosiolla?

----------


## Jaikku

Oppisopimuksella ehdottomasti.
Koulutuksen pituus määräytyy aiemman osaamisesi perusteella. Itse opiskelen oppisopimuksella enkä oo päivääkään katunut valintaa. Työpäiviltä saa TES:n mukaisen palkan + lisät. Lähipäiviltä oppilaitoksessa saat opintososiaalista etuutta ellei työnantaja maksa koulupäivistä palkkaa. Alkuun ajetaan D-kortti, silloin olet koulussa lähestulkoon joka päivä kuukauden ajan koulussa. Tämän vaiheen pääset töihin ja koulussa käydään silloin tällöin opiskelemassa. Työpaikka sinun tulee hankkia ennen kuin voit solmia oppisopimuksen. Uudellamaalla asuvana suosittelen TTS: ää. Ole heihin yhteydessä, osaavat kertoa tarkemmin asiasta.

----------


## hessu799

Kiitos paljon  :Smile: 
Ensisijaisesti yhteys tts ni saan lisäinffoa.
Mietin iha samaa ku puntaroi kurssi vai oppisopimus varmasti helpompi saada oppisopimus paikka ku kurssipaikka.

Ja hyväksyisikö te-toimisto minua varteenotettavaksi hakijaksi kun minulla on työpaikka kuorma-auto/taksihommia.

Ja varmaan kannattaa oppisopimus paikka hommata isosta firmasta ni on enemmän mahdollisuuksia.

----------


## Corsteen87

Kysytään vaikka tästä ketjusta josko löytyis mielipiteitä? Onko nykypäivänä järkevää kouluttautua bussikuskiksi? Katselin, että nyt tulossa taas iso kilpailutus HSL:ltä. Eikös tuossa ammatissa ole niinkuin jatkuvasti epävarmuudessa omasta työstään? Ja onko kuljettajista pulaa oikeasti? Kun liikennöitsijät näköjään järjestää jotain rekrykoulutuksiakin kuljettajan työhön.

----------


## hana

> Kysytään vaikka tästä ketjusta josko löytyis mielipiteitä? Onko nykypäivänä järkevää kouluttautua bussikuskiksi? Katselin, että nyt tulossa taas iso kilpailutus HSL:ltä. Eikös tuossa ammatissa ole niinkuin jatkuvasti epävarmuudessa omasta työstään? Ja onko kuljettajista pulaa oikeasti? Kun liikennöitsijät näköjään järjestää jotain rekrykoulutuksiakin kuljettajan työhön.


Lonka-sopimus hoitaa kilpailutus tilanteessa melko vaivattoman siirtymisen voittaneeseen yritykseen. Kuljettajapula on todellinen, mm. Pohjolan Liikenne ja Nobina hakevat parhaillaankin vakituisia kuljettajia. Nobina näyttää järjestävän tammikuussa rekrytointitilaisuuden Tallinnassa viime vuoden tapaan joka osaltaan kertoo kuljettajapulasta. D-kortti on hyvä käydä nimenomaan koulutuksen kautta josta sen saa edulliseen hintaan ammattipätevyyden kera.

----------

